# Vein Surgery



## cbyrum4 (Oct 16, 2008)

I just started with a Derm group that does vein surgery both cosmetic and medically necessary. Does anyone know any good websites, seminars or other resources for coding these? Thanks Caroline


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 20, 2008)

when you say surgery, do you mean EVLT's and strippings?


----------

